# My First Trip



## Essjay (Apr 4, 2012)

I joined the ''ARABIA'' In Husskinson dock in Liverpool, and the first person I met, was the chief cook, Jimmy Green. He treated me like his son and was an enourmous encyclopedia, of the rights and wrongs of a very junior seaman and a tremendous source of energy.
Mayhap some one out there remembers him?


----------



## Essjay (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry! I did not have a camera then!!!!


----------

